# Pearl Izumi X Project Shoes



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Pearl Izumi X Project Shoes, anyone find these for sale yet? The way they are designed fits the riding in Thailand to a T (at least what they are described as). I would like a real world unbiased review and maybe where I can try/buy the darn things


----------



## kompressor (Mar 7, 2009)

shiftless89 said:


> Pearl Izumi X Project Shoes, anyone find these for sale yet? The way they are designed fits the riding in Thailand to a T (at least what they are described as). I would like a real world unbiased review and maybe where I can try/buy the darn things


Been looking for those my self. So far I have not been able to locate . they do not show up on the PI website either
guess that we will have to wait a bit


----------



## kompressor (Mar 7, 2009)

kompressor said:


> Been looking for those my self. So far I have not been able to locate . they do not show up on the PI website either
> guess that we will have to wait a bit


Heard from PI that the shoes should be available around March


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

kompressor said:


> Heard from PI that the shoes should be available around March


Just put a reminder in my calendar for March. My sidi's have some life left, they are just not good for Hike-a-bike sections


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Any news on these shoes..... been hanging since October for these, still no sign or mention on their website.


----------



## xgerstandtx (Sep 18, 2012)

It is odd, there has been no talk on their website. They are listed in all the newest catalogs but not available yet. Keep in contact with your LBS I bet they will be able to hook you up before anyone else.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Theres a load of vids and BIG release reports on numerous websites, flashing lights, glossy pics and bum patting about them at the last quarter of 2012 then nothing at all !!!

A bit dissappointing for us running about in our sock soles waiting on them.... Pearl Izumi do you know how painful it is to ride eggbeaters with no shoes 


..... a wee bit of exaggeration there, riding 6 month old Dragon 3's but might as well be in my socks with the sole wear on them, pure crap.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

My LBS told me the other day they went back to the drawing board. Something about problems with the carbon....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers Tex, would be nice of them to tell us. Oh well, been hanging long enough, will go look at some others.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

yes ozzy, i will still be waitin to see these too, in the meantime i just ebayed a set of X-alp endura III's to try. just waiting on arrival


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have emailled Pearl Izumi, i'll give it a couple of days then im looking for something else.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Subscribing. I want new shoes and couldn't find any release date for these.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

I was expecting to see them on display next month at Sea Otter, but after reading this I will lower my expectations.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

They had them at interbike


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> I have emailled Pearl Izumi, i'll give it a couple of days then im looking for something else.


Ok Pearl Izumi customer service got back to me saying "If all goes smoothly, we're hoping to have the first batch in late May"


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> They had them at interbike


and did you get to try them on? and are they going to be available?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

shiftless89 said:


> and did you get to try them on? and are they going to be available?


I didn't go but a friend did and he tried them on. He said they felt great but no release date. See what ozzybmx said.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im a massive LAKE shoe rider, ive currently got MX330c in white and in Black and MX236 in white, i went SIDI's as LAKE were going under but they are back on board, i might sack waiting on the PI X-Projects and get the new MX331's in red..... decisions, decisions....


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I just talked to my local PI store and the girls there were great (as always). Said that the 1.0 should be released in late May with the 2.0 and 3.0 following in early July. That was the best she could come up with but had quite a few people that had been interested in them. For the time being my X-Alps will have to do and I will just deal with the failing velcro until then.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

PI told me today via email that the X-Project shoes should be out in June.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Too much of a delay. I was holding off as long as I could, but my shoes were falling apart. Had to pull the trigger on some new Shimanos.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Same here. I really wanted these but couldn't hold off any longer for shoes. Ended up with giro gauges and I'm happy. 

But for my next pair.....I'll certainly check these out.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep me too, I bought the MX331 Lakes.

IMO Pearl Izumi have done a bit of a marketing balls up with these, they blew the wind up them nearly a year ago... got us all interested and everyone was hanging out for them.... then nothing !!! 

May, maybe June but still no mention of them on the PI website, actually their website is another thing lacking in what is a company that produces top notch cycling products.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

ozzybmx said:


> Yep me too, I bought the MX331 Lakes.
> 
> IMO Pearl Izumi have done a bit of a marketing balls up with these, they blew the wind up them nearly a year ago... got us all interested and everyone was hanging out for them.... then nothing !!!
> 
> May, maybe June but still no mention of them on the PI website, actually their website is another thing lacking in what is a company that produces top notch cycling products.


Would you have rather had them have delays and deliver a high quality product or just shove something out to meet their "proverbial" release date? Personally I would rather have the prior than the later, but I am not in your situations where my shoes are falling apart (though my velcro will be done after this season). June I am stoked to see these and grab a pair.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

gregnash said:


> Would you have rather had them have delays and deliver a high quality product or just shove something out to meet their "proverbial" release date?


I dont really care anymore either way. The original release was blown out long ago... hopefully they come good on the June release date.

I have a few pair of shoes, definately not riding about in rags. The walkability of these appealed to me but so did the new lakes and the delay has sent me else where.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Agreed 100%. They've already missed their original deadline and now its just open ended essentially till PI announces they're coming out on X day. 

They look and sound awesome but I moved on. It's silly to debut a new product in the middle of summer.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

See and for me the walkability is what is appealing as well. Seeing as I use my shoes for both commuting, road riding and mtbing I need something that is versatile. With a Pearl Izumi store less then 30 minutes away I think I can wait. Unfortunately, for me the most people have around here is Shimano, Louis Garneau, Specialized, and the normal varieties. Nothing has really appealed to me other than these. Love my X-Alps Drift but the velcro is about done so it is time to upgrade (or so I am telling the wife  )


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

still have fingers crossed about June. I bought the xalps on a good closeout deal (and pretty happy with them ) but still want to see these new shoes in person


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

shiftless89 said:


> still have fingers crossed about June.





ozzybmx said:


> Ok Pearl Izumi customer service got back to me saying "If all goes smoothly, we're hoping to have the first batch in late May"


3 days left of May, still no sign of them. Though strangely enough there is a pair on eBay.


----------



## nc05lsv (Oct 24, 2011)

think I am going to have to give up hope on the white whale and go with some new Mavics......too bad as I was really looking forward to these shoes.


----------



## theranch (Sep 18, 2010)

gregnash said:


> Would you have rather had them have delays and deliver a high quality product or just shove something out to meet their "proverbial" release date? Personally I would rather have the prior than the later, but I am not in your situations where my shoes are falling apart (though my velcro will be done after this season). June I am stoked to see these and grab a pair.


I think we all just want a clear message. I would be totally happy to wait if I knew that I heard from PI "Sorry there were some delays due to technical issues with this product. We are working to make sure that we deliver the best blah blah blah".

I have been riding the X Alp elites and the straps are nearing the end of their reach so I can't wait to get the top model X Project shoe.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

nc05lsv said:


> think I am going to have to give up hope on the white whale and go with some new Mavics......too bad as I was really looking forward to these shoes.


Ishmael have you seen Ahab? no shoes yet/


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

These things must have been shelved.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

I ended up winning the pair on Ebay, FedEx says they'll be here tomorrow. I'll update after I get a ride on them this weekend.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

matmattmatthew said:


> I ended up winning the pair on Ebay, FedEx says they'll be here tomorrow. I'll update after I get a ride on them this weekend.


I bet they don't really exist. what you won was a picture of a CGI generated image..... 

Good luck Hermes.... oh God of the winged shoes! Look forward to your review of something us mere mortals will never have


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

shiftless89 said:


> I bet they don't really exist. what you won was a picture of a CGI generated image.....
> 
> Good luck Hermes.... oh God of the winged shoes! Look forward to your review of something us mere mortals will never have


Like many of you, I've been following these shoes since they were first shown at Interbike. I was fine with the release date because my S-works shoes still had plenty of life, but in the last couple months the boa system has shown signs that it's nearing it's expiration date. I loved my S-works shoes for the last few years but my biggest gripe was wearing them off the bike, the sole has no flex whatsoever, so I'm looking forward to a little hike a bike to test the new shoes. I had originally planned to get the 2.0s but since I decided not to ride DH this year I'm saving a bunch of money so I thought I could splurge on new shoes, plus I got the 1.0s for the price of the 2.0s. I'll report back after a ride or two.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive been Boa on 4 pairs of running shoes, 1 pair of hiking boots and the last 4 pairs of bike shoes.... boa themselves will send you a rebuild kit free of charge. Awesome shoes with an even better customer service from the lace manufacturers.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

ozzybmx said:


> Ive been Boa on 4 pairs of running shoes, 1 pair of hiking boots and the last 4 pairs of bike shoes.... boa themselves will send you a rebuild kit free of charge. Awesome shoes with an even better customer service from the lace manufacturers.


I contemplated getting a new boa system but the shoes themselves are also quite close to death, the sole is separating at the heal, and the toebox is quite beat up. I Ep'd them 4 years ago so I've gotten my moneys worth, plus I'm doing a lot longer exploratory rides these days so I'm looking forward to more comfortable hike-a-bike sections. Plus some of the rock/stream crossings in the S-works shoes are downright terrifying, they might as well be ice skates when crossing rocks.


----------



## theranch (Sep 18, 2010)

matmattmatthew said:


> I had originally planned to get the 2.0s but since I decided not to ride DH this year I'm saving a bunch of money so I thought I could splurge on new shoes, plus I got the 1.0s for the price of the 2.0s. I'll report back after a ride or two.


How about a photo showing that you actually have the shoes? Are they promo models? I just did a search for the X Project shoes on Pearl Izumi's website and this note appeared in red: "X-Project will be available in 2014"

Guess it's time to order a different shoe.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

theranch said:


> How about a photo showing that you actually have the shoes? Are they promo models? I just did a search for the X Project shoes on Pearl Izumi's website and this note appeared in red: "X-Project will be available in 2014"
> 
> Guess it's time to order a different shoe.


There actually was pairs of them on eBay and they can only be demo models as they have never been released, I wouldn't worry to much on missing out as obviously they have failed in a big enough way to delay them again. They drummed up the excitement from Sept 2012 touting them as the next greatest thing and got us all interested for a few months then major fail !

A light stiff carbon shoe that is flexy to walk in.... sounds nearly too good to be true.... now obvious it was


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

theranch said:


> How about a photo showing that you actually have the shoes? Are they promo models? I just did a search for the X Project shoes on Pearl Izumi's website and this note appeared in red: "X-Project will be available in 2014"
> 
> Guess it's time to order a different shoe.



































They do in fact exist. I did a quick 15 mile ride in them yesterday and you can definitely feel the flex when off the bike but they still had great stiffness when pedaling. I got some of the same hot spots in my feet that I did with my last pair of shoes so I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or need to get custom insoles. I did notice 1 drawback already, I was using almost all of the strap to get the shoes tight so halfway through my ride I adjusted the strap on one shoe moving further inward (there are 3 "slots" to hold the strap on the inside of the shoe) after I adjusted it on the right shoe I went to adjust it on the left shoe and one of the little clips is broken so I can't use the outermost "slot." I'm not sure if it arrived this way or if I broke it during the ride, kind of disappointing seeing as the whole mounting system is sewn into the shoe so it can't really be replaced. I'll have to get a little more time on the shoes to make a more concrete conclusion on the shoes. So far they're definitely better than my S-works at hike a bike and walking but we'll have to wait and see after a couple more rides.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Well stopped at my local PI store on my way back from Ca yesterday and asked the guy at the registered. He said they had actually gotten an email from corporate that they have been shelved until Feb/March of 2014. No explanation as to why but he said he was pretty pissed as he really wanted a pair as well. So matt, considered yourself the owner of Unobtanium.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll bet they still haven't figured out their manufacturing processes. Co-curing plastic and carbon has to be the problem area. They made a bunch of shoes for the big presser (Matt's likely came from this batch), but I'm sure they didn't pass long term wear tests. 

It reminds me of when Crank Bros tried to make an actual crank. New tech that never worked out... Could these shoes fall to the same fate?

If I was ANY other shoe manufacturer, I'd take the same design constraints, drop the co-cured outsole, and beat PI to market. (Are you listening Sidi?)


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I made an offer on the ones on ebay but after I asked if they were demo models with no warranty the seller never got back. I'm glad I didn't buy them as there most definitely has to be something inherently wrong with the design.

Nobody spends all that money on hype and demo's, keep pushing the release with hype, only to shelve them for another year, there is a problem. And I'd agree with a previous poster, likely an issue bonding the nifty flex outer to the carbon plate.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

I knew I'd be taking a risk getting a model that hasn't been released to the public yet, but I got them at a good price (much less than I was going to pay for another pair of S-works) so if I get a year of riding out of them it'll be worth it. Who knows if they'll last that long, I'll report back after a few more rides.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

PI has a pretty good warranty. I would guess that these just weren't holding up to their strict standards. Example, i had a pair of X-Alp Enduro II's that were ~18 months old. The mesh above the pinky toe started to tear/pull away from the leather. They only had about 30-35 rides in them, but, it didn't matter to PI. They replaced them with a new pair of Enduro III's with no questions asked. This proved to me they really care about providing a quality product to the consumer.

I would rather them wait till they get them right. Although, thats easy for me to say. I just received a brand new pair of shoes.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

have a pair coming to me....supposedly they are available and trek/PI are haveing some sort of computer issue at the factory....


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Explain shawny? And pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Computer issue ? I cant think of any computer issue that would stop them releasing shoes when they are managing to get other cycling clothing and shoes out the door. 

The shoes I would guess will be made in China (where PI started) and these days what kind of "computer issue" delays a pair of shoes by 18months.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

ok sorry guys for not getting back sooner....had a pair sent to me but they were too small...
i was told by the rep that there was a problem with their computer system at trek/PI and also they redesigned the sole had issues with the rubber...the shoes looked awesome and definatley wait for the updated one to come out soon....


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like there was some supplier issues

Singletrack Magazine | Pearl Izumi's X Project shoes live!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

If these keep dragging out i will be ready for a new pair !


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

well looks like thet are finally out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

shawnymac said:


> well looks like thet are finally out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Liking them orange 1.0's for a bit of summer bling !

Good to see them at last.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

ya well over i'll prolly wait for spring time to yank out the winter shimanoes.....


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

shawnymac said:


> well looks like thet are finally out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where can you buy them?


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

any P.I dealer can order them for you....


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A google search reveals Competitive Cyclist and Backcountry for starters.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmmm... do i need another pair of Mary Poppins shoes, limits the clothing to black and black.
Very tempted but will wait till someone is selling them without a massive postage hit.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL... of course and here I just got a new pair of Scott Team Boa race shoes. Took them for their first ride yesterday (just the morning commute) and so far they are great. Oh well, too littl too late.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!got them only problem is im in florida till tues....DAMN.....


----------



## downhill502 (Feb 22, 2012)

How have the new shoes been shawnymac?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I've got a couple pairs of 2.0's on the way for sizing. I'll give some feedback when I get them. Hopefully they fit well.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

anyone have any feedback? 

Competitive / Backcountry have them in stock (they are the same company).


----------



## theranch (Sep 18, 2010)

I couldn't wait for these to come out and wound up getting a pair of Mavic Crossmax shoes. What a difference over the X-Alps I was using! The closure system is great, I can't recommend these shoes enough. If you are considering the X Project, check out the Cross max as well. I did a little write up on them here: 2014 Mavic Crossmax enduro shoe review - We Ride Our Bikes
-Gerry


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

motard5 said:


> anyone have any feedback?
> 
> Competitive / Backcountry have them in stock (they are the same company).


They seem like decent shoes. I haven't gotten to ride in mine yet, so I'll post back when I do. You can also get them at Dan's Comp. (2.0 and 3.0) Bit cheaper there than all the other places I saw them.


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

*got the 2.0's - like 'em so far*

I just got the 2.0's on a black friday sale at performance (20% off). They had to be ordered from the distribution center as they weren't in the store or online - only 1.0 and 3.0 in store / online for some reason. Anyway, they only recently arrived and have two rides on them so far. They are replacing my 12 year old sidi dominator 4. I wore a 44.5 regular on the sidis which fit like a glove. No half sizes on the PI's so I went with 45 as the 44s were too tight. 45's are a bit roomy so I tore the top off of old insoles and slipped them under the PI's insoles and now they fit great - not glove-like like my sidis, but pretty damn good. One little hot spot on my right pinky toe, but I think it's a matter of cleat adjustment or breaking in the shoes - nothing major. One noticeable improvement is that even good as my sidis fit, the heal slipped a bit - no heal slip on the PI's so I'm stoked about that. They definitely walk WAY better than the sidis which is to be expected as the sidis have those hard plastic lugs (death on rocks and slippery roots). But also the way they allow flex for walking but remain stiff for riding is pretty cool. I don't hike much, but when I do [I prefer dos equis] I expect they'll be pretty great. I opted for the 2.0s mainly because there is no mesh (except on the tongue) as compare to the 1.0 and 3.0 which have a lot - I don't like mesh as I feel it doesn't last as long, plus mesh is colder for winter riding. So hopefully the 2.0s will be more durable than the other two models. My first two rides were in the low 30's and my feet where fine - not cold at all. The upper material doesn't seem quite as tough as the lorica on the sidis so we'll see how long they last. I use eggbeaters and had to use the shims to get proper float. One thing though about the crank bros cleat and these shoes: the CB _race_ cleats that came with my pedals are too slim and don't cross over the mounting gaps. As a result, when you tighten the cleats, they end up recessing into the shoe a touch more than the material on either side. I think this is more of a design flaw with the CB race cleat than the shoe, but anyway...doesn't seem to affect performance, but I don't like the uneven deformation. So for now, I'm using an old warn out pair of the old style CB cleats with the wings to keep it all flush. I just ordered a pair of CB cleat shields to protect the carbon so maybe those will help with the issue. Anyway, I'm really happy so far - not sure I would have spent full dollar on these - maybe I would have - but I'm happy for the price I paid.


----------



## downhill502 (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn nice write up and those cb shoe shields should work perfectly to protect the cleat base as well as help with float. Keep us updated on the quality of the shoe


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

downhill502 said:


> Damn nice write up and those cb shoe shields should work perfectly to protect the cleat base as well as help with float. Keep us updated on the quality of the shoe


Thanks friend. Will do.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

hmmm. ktothetothe good point on the 2.0 having less mesh. just got reloacted to South Korea and its quite a bit colder there than Bangkok.


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

I feel I owe everyone here a small clarification on my earlier post. I actually do NOT prefer dos equis. Had one the other day, it sucks. So there you go.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

How are you's finding the sizing on these shoes ?

I am a 43 usually, had to go 44 on SIDI's as they were narrow and went 43.5 on my last Lakes.

Currently waiting on a warranty decision on my current shoes and might just pull the trigger on these, been whinging about them since the thread started... suppose i'll only be satisfied after ive tried them myself.


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

I wear a 44.5 regular in the sidis which would have been about right on the PIs, i.e. 44 a touch too small and 45 a touch too big. The sidis, as far as I know, run pretty true to width, so maybe you're a wide 43 and should have gotten the sidis in the wide version. Dunno. 

Update on the shoes: 
I have about 60 miles on the shoes so far. They feel pretty good, but not awesome. May have to do with the fact that I had to add a little filler material under the insole to make up for the extra room in the shoes. Getting hot spots on the outside of the shoes at the base of my pinkie toes. Maybe they just need more time to break in.

And a tangent about the cleats and crank bros:
Btw, I wrote to CB to let them know about, what I believe, is a flaw in the design of their chicklet style race cleat. They are sending me a pair of the old style cleats for free. CB has been making some very questionable products these days, but the eggbeaters and their customer service still seems stellar. Ok, sorry about the tangent.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers ktothe, yes im more like a 43 wide but in some they are a snug fit long ways too. I see they do halves so I might go 43.5 if I get these.


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

****, they do half sizes?!?!? UGGGG!!!! Wish I knew that.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Half sizes...

Pearl Izumi X Project 1.0 Men's Shoes | Competitive Cyclist

With items like these, if i order it has to be from somewhere that ships to Oz especially if i want the mary poppins Orange 1.0's.

PI.com.au doest even list them... i wont waste my time even enquiring.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, Orange 1.0's on the way... was waiting on a warranty decision on another pair of shoes and still have not heard back.
Will post first impressions when I get them.


----------



## downhill502 (Feb 22, 2012)

*New X-Alps*



















I know these are not the x project but a much cheaper alternative and are great to walk in. Damn good trail shoe to go with my am45's.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

How are the shoes performing so far??? I'm thinking the 2.0 looks like the perfect shoe for me, if they fit right!


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I have a couple hundred miles on them now. The fit is not great, but seems to be getting better over time. I'm getting some pressure on the outside of the left shoe at the base of the pink toe as well as on the top of my right foot where the ratchet strap crosses over - some added padding seems to be helping the strap issue. I may have purchased a half size too large so that may explain it. Just make sure you get the right size. That said, these issues don't really bug me too much on the trails - only when on the asphalt before and after the dirt when I have time to trip out on my set-up. Performance wise, they are great - nice and stiff for riding and easy to walk in. Had to hike up and down and up and down a steep trail the other day looking for my shades that I dropped (found 'em). They hike much better than my sidis, though I got a touch of rubbing on the back of my right heal, but that may be because they're still not 100% broken in. Not sure. 

So for now, I can't 100% endorse them because I'm not sure if my issues are because of improper fit, or they just need more time to break in, or if it's just the shoe. I got mine at Performance and asked the dude there if the issues don't go away, can I return them. He said yes, so I'm good either way. Just make sure they fit you properly and/or you get them at a place that will take them back if you get pain.

Cheers!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ordered the orange 1.0 from Backcountry 3 weeks ago... just been told they are not expecting them to ship until the 28th of March.

Seems the supply of these shoes is still not flowing as planned.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Backcountry is a pain in the ass, I've had a pair of Five Ten Freerider VXI's on back order since December 9!!! And that's a shoe I always see people wearing! I would cancel and order from elsewhere, but they are $40 less at Backcountry. . .


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

Ordered a pair of the 3.0s from Art's which, along with their February 20% discount voucher (search and I'm sure you'll find it) made them incredibly good value. I would have ordered the 1.0s, but as I'm in Australia and was wary of the fit, I didn't want to spend too much and find they didn't fit well. 

I'm usually a 43 in Shimano and 43 in Bontrager shoes - going by the "fit calculator" on the Art's site they suggested a 43.5 in the PI. The PI seem OK in length (I could perhaps go another half size up to a 44 for length). Width wise they're narrower than my previous Bontrager RL and I'm hoping that they soften up a little bit after riding.

With all of that, I haven't actually ridden with them yet as they only arrived two days ago. I've got my first ride this evening so I'll post back and let you know my thoughts. It should be a good test tonight as the ride is a fairly technical run with a couple of short hike-a-bike climbs involved!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

It's your lucky day if you happen to know that you wear a size 41!

Pearl Izumi - X Project 1.0 Men's Shoes Black/Black, 41.0 - Exce

This is the website that Backcountry.com and Competetivecyclist.com use to sell their returns, I've had great luck buying stuff through here, as long as I know for sure it's what I want.


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

So, first ride report and I must say I'm quite happy with the 3.0's performance.

Pedaling was just as good as my previous Bontrager RLs, with plenty of stiffness and power transfer.

Off the bike was pretty good too, but I think they need to break in a bit more and soften up, as I had the shoes slightly looser than I would have liked due to the width. There was still a little bit of heel lift due to the shoes not being strapped as tight as my previous shoes.

The off the bike grip was great though! Almost as good as my Maltese Falcon SPDs that I use on my DH bike. Once the heel lift get's sorted I recken they may even be better, as my Maltese Falcons lift a bit in the heel on steep hikes/push runs as they're only a lace up + cover strap.


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

ktothetothe said:


> I think I have a couple hundred miles on them now. The fit is not great, but seems to be getting better over time. I'm getting some pressure on the outside of the left shoe at the base of the pink toe as well as on the top of my right foot where the ratchet strap crosses over - some added padding seems to be helping the strap issue. I may have purchased a half size too large so that may explain it. Just make sure you get the right size. That said, these issues don't really bug me too much on the trails - only when on the asphalt before and after the dirt when I have time to trip out on my set-up. Performance wise, they are great - nice and stiff for riding and easy to walk in. Had to hike up and down and up and down a steep trail the other day looking for my shades that I dropped (found 'em). They hike much better than my sidis, though I got a touch of rubbing on the back of my right heal, but that may be because they're still not 100% broken in. Not sure.
> 
> So for now, I can't 100% endorse them because I'm not sure if my issues are because of improper fit, or they just need more time to break in, or if it's just the shoe. I got mine at Performance and asked the dude there if the issues don't go away, can I return them. He said yes, so I'm good either way. Just make sure they fit you properly and/or you get them at a place that will take them back if you get pain.
> 
> Cheers!


The shoes are now fully broken in, and after changing up the insoles (they give you two sets), I have no more hot spots. Starting to fall in love with these shoes.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, I bought a pair of the 3.0's. I'm taking them back though. They have a wierd design. The top strap is somewhat wide and I have to cinch the buckle all the way down to the last click, yet the toe box is narrow. It's just an odd fit. I love the stiffness/hikeability of the shoe but the narrow toe box is a no go for me. My big toe is litterally pushing up against the toe next to it. I'm going back to my trusty old Shimano shoe. I had a lot of hope with these, but oh well.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

sherpaxc said:


> Well, I bought a pair of the 3.0's. I'm taking them back though. They have a wierd design. The top strap is somewhat wide and I have to cinch the buckle all the way down to the last click, yet the toe box is narrow. It's just an odd fit. I love the stiffness/hikeability of the shoe but the narrow toe box is a no go for me. My big toe is litterally pushing up against the toe next to it. I'm going back to my trusty old Shimano shoe. I had a lot of hope with these, but oh well.


Sherpaxc, I'm wondering if you've ever worn other PI MTB shoes? I currently use the X-Alp Elite's and love the fit, love the hikability, but wish the sole were stiffer. I'm just wondering if the fit is similar to the X-Alp Elite or not.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Actually I have. I had the X Alp pro III for about 2.5 years. Did the Colorado Trail on them as well as numerous other big rides. The 44's were big on me and I had to wear two pairs of wool socks to get them to fit. The 44's in the XProjects were great length wise but the narrow toe box was no good. PI is close to a knock out shoe, but I think the top strap needs a closer look and the toe box needs to be increased.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Still trying to find these in a store to try on with no luck. Those who have them, and have worn other PI shoes, is the fit similar? Tried on a few other pair of PI shoes for size, and they cut into my foot on the inside of the toe box. Wondering if it's possible to have a cobbler stretch that part of the toe box...? Can't ask anyone at an LBS, though, because no one seems to stock them!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

littlebird said:


> Still trying to find these in a store to try on with no luck. Those who have them, and have worn other PI shoes, is the fit similar? Tried on a few other pair of PI shoes for size, and they cut into my foot on the inside of the toe box. Wondering if it's possible to have a cobbler stretch that part of the toe box...? Can't ask anyone at an LBS, though, because no one seems to stock them!


I had same issue and my current pair of shoes for backcounty riding just had the buckle rip completelt off, so I took a risk and ordered from backcountry.com, they have great return policy so worse case I am out a small amount of return shipping.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Still waiting, full stop. Were backordered from Backcountry, due 28th March, still heard nothing.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Backcountry.com has gone downhill over the last couple of years. They blame everything on the suppliers. I canceled two orders that were back ordered for months, too bad cause they have great prices on stuff that will never be in stock. . .


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a price match on these orange ones for $220 and applied a voucher IIRC, it helped offset the $50 postage to oz.

Not much use if they mess people about like this.

Saying that, PI isn't much better, this thread is over a year old and we are still having issues.


----------



## packfill (Aug 22, 2005)

*X-Projects are really good.*

I've been riding a pair of the 1.0s for a while now. They are as advertised. :thumbsup: I don't notice much of a difference pedaling at all, but hiking is huge. Just spent a long weekend in Moab. I felt bad for my friends with traditional XC shoes.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Just 2 rides totaling 5 hours in my my x-project 2.0s so far so good. At first wasnt sure on fit especailly the toe box but they seem to break in pretty quick. Almost no hike a bike this point although I did walk a short steep hill upon breaking my chain half way up and i could feel the flexed a little.

As for the backcounty comments not going to agree disagree one way por the other just my experience has always been good, including this time they were shipped free and arrived a day earlier than planned.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Have to say that I waited almost a year for these to come out and then decided at the beginning of the year to use a friends "employee discount" to get a pair of Scott Team Boa shoes. While I am sure they are not quite as "hikeable" as the X-Project I am glad that I have them as the BOA system is awesome, power transfer from shoe is great and they are INCREDIBLY stiff.

Reason I chimed in is we have a local PI store near me, decided to stop by on the way through the last time I was out that way just to see if they had them in stock. When I asked the girl at the counter she laughed and said "you probably will have better luck catching a unicorn". So I probed a bit deeper and asked if they were still having mfg issues, while she did not outright say that was what corporate had stated she said that they were still experiencing "material" issues.

Glad that those of you lucky/patient enough to get them like them, but for the rest of us, it might be time to throw in the towel and go for something else (PI or not).


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

I had a pair of 2.0s and loved the quality, look and stiffness when pedaling. The left one fit perfect but the right one killed my pinkie toe and it's neighbor. Unusual in that in all other shoes my left foot is the culprit. Tried to get them in a half-size larger but they are out of stock until mid-May and I couldn't wait. Sold them and moved on.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Any updates on the Pearl Izumi X-Project shoes for durability???


----------



## ktothetothe (Jun 11, 2007)

Got about 500 miles on them. They're holding up great. And they get more comfortable after they break in. Here's how they look...


----------



## Isildur (Nov 10, 2007)

I've had 5 months on them, not sure how many KMs, but mine are holding up well so far. I use them for my daily commute too, so they do get a fair bit of distance each week.

They've broken in very well now, and I'm very happy with they way they fit, feel and work!


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Quick sizing question: I usually fit a 9.5 US shoe. I'm thinking a 43.5 would work best based on what I've read. Anyone have feedback regarding if they size smaller or larger than normal?

Now the tougher question: Where in the world to find a 1.0 or 2.0 in 43.5. I cannot find it anywhere online and local stores don't carry them.


----------



## packfill (Aug 22, 2005)

I wear a 9.5 as well. I've had a couple pair now, both 43s. They fit pretty well. My foot does seem to run a touch narrow though.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

packfill said:


> I wear a 9.5 as well. I've had a couple pair now, both 43s. They fit pretty well. My foot does seem to run a touch narrow though.


Thanks packfill,
Appreciate the feedback. I usually like a little toe box room (e.g. like Keen shoes). Do you find the 43 to be pretty tight or your toes at the very tip of the shoe?

Thanks again


----------



## packfill (Aug 22, 2005)

it's pretty snug in the toe box. you might want to size up.


----------

